# With recent events have you adjusted?



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I tend to prep for a variety of reasons, _BUT_ over the last bit, I've realized that the hoard of Zombies might not that far fetched. If you've watched the current events over the last few weeks we've seen how real this possibility may become and NOT due to the grid going down or trucks not running.

My eyes have been opened as of late, why? Because the thought process of those that think they have a reason to complain don't use rationality as a reason behind their madness.

We had a serious talk tonight and have done some replanning and pre-planning for another types of incidents that weren't on my radar.

Over the next few weeks, we around here will be working on fire safety, situational awareness, security, buddy drills (working in pairs) and fire arm safety/drills.

Have any of your plans or ways you are prepping changed due to the recent events and what appears to be a powder keg we are sitting on? Any civil unrest drills you can think of?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I have upped my purchases and redoubled some of my opsec practices because it seems like the can may not allow itself yo be kicked doen the road much longer. I smell trouble in the global finance waters...and although they have been able to wallpaper over these since 2008 I am not sure they will be able to do so much longer.

As far as recent events...nothing suprising here. As a society we have lost the virtue necessary to self-regulate when government is absent. Government has been working hard for 75 years to make itself indespensible, anf it has worked! The minute people think they can get away with things and feel any pressure to do so (anger, fear, hunger, lust) they likely will try.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It hasn't changed anything for me. I've prepared for a grid-down scenario anyway. Civil unrest is unlikely where I live based on the demographics.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My biggest concern is financial. Something big will be happening. The stories about a global money are starting to appear real. The future of the dollar seems at risk. So I am making plans for possible scenarios.

Number 2 on my list is local spring storms. After being hit by baseball size hail last spring and incurring damage to my house and cars, I'm more sensitive to tornados and hail. I have made plans for this.

Number 3 is the Middle East war possibilities. Israel Vs Iran etc.. My plans for this have already been addressed.

There are several possible other threats but too many to list here.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Out here in the piney woods of east Texas, we won't be effected much by mobs. In Longview (about 20 minutes away) there was an incident where a young woman was shot & killed by police but no one got destructive. We have the right here to protect our home & our businesses with deadly force if necessary so stupidity like you see in Baltimore is able to be controlled. Even in the city, we tend to be well armed. 

If I had to live in a large city where I couldn't protect myself (I wouldn't under any circumstances), I'd build a safe room & really beef up the exterior security of my home. Really, unless you live in a commercial area, you're house is probably safe but it would make me feel better. The thugs tend to want free stuff from looting stores. The focus for me would be safety going to work, stores, etc. since you can't carry a gun, (I'd do it anyway, there's truth to 'I'd rather be judged by twelve than carried by six') I'd invest in a lot of pepper spray, bear spray, & whatever knives I could legally carry. It wouldn't hurt to carry a baseball bat in your car either (with a glove & ball to make it look legit). I'd retrain my kids to look for the back & side exits in all public spaces wherever they go & to go out them at the first sign of trouble. Situational awareness is key & can't be over taught.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm about 30 miles south of Memphis, so we absolutely have turned our radar up to MAX...

The big difference is that my wife has changed from having a pistol close by, and is now getting her concealed permit. She definitely asks more questions now and works harder to be aware of what is going on around her so she can get out of Dodge if possible.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Was really, just curious to see if anyone has made adjustments in wake of the recent "change".


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

What, you mean menopause? I'm not sure how well prepping applies to that.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Your location may not be affected by a mob or riot you live in a Mayberry USA type of town, my dream by the way, but it does not mean that you will be safe or untouched by a events someplace else, your food chain or transportation hub for instance can be paralyze by a labor strike or weather, riots near the port of Miami place the city on hold for a few days, 1980, 82, 92 so it can happen anywhere, the point here is to be realistically ready I don`t expect a zombie attack any time soon or a horde of vampires flying over Miami but I do expect a hurricane or power outages during heavy downpours after all I lived in the tropics and I know it, and expecting the normal is a good thing in order to be somewhat ready. As far as adjusting I have saved more money, eliminated or terminated future projects that had no purpose in our life’s, I`m concentrating more on what we like here at home vs. useless canning or preservation, trying to finish home remodeling in progress and mainly and above all living as stress free as possible because is raining right now and there`s nothing I can do about it folks.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We've been keeping an eye on the "news" more lately. Hubby and I both listen to and watch the different news information channels ( including radio) and tell each other what we've heard. We miss things that the other finds out about.
As far as changing anything we're working on getting out of debt, working on different ways to grow our food in case shipping/transportation hubs are delayed or destroyed.
Theres so much to keep an eye on and the loonies in control use the old "don't look over there look over here!" ploy that you have to dig to find out good information.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We started our adjustments a little over a year ago and continue moving forward. We did not predict social unrest, we were just not comfortable with the direction our country was being managed and (mis)lead. The more recent social disturbances have done little to affect us other than to confirm our beliefs and strengthen our resolve. As we were (are) pretty stable prep-wise, we decided to focus more on physical security, training and education. We put in a new reinforced fence, updated alarms system and additional video surveillance, added more outdoor motion lighting, added another Rottie into the mix (who is coming a long nicely I might add), we continue to regularly purchase additional ammo and arms, we continue shooting regularly, we have increased discussions about OPSEC in our home, have been practicing emergency drills with the children, have met with teachers and others who care (at times) responsible for our children and expressed our security concerns and we continue to thank God that we do not live in a large metropolitan area (defined by me as having a population exceeding 500,000). At my direction my department has instituted additional "off duty" officer safety measures, we have enhanced our riot/crowd control training (& equipment), we have increased our community partnerships with social and civic groups and have added on additional patrol positions. Now we are assisting the municipal PD in adding more bodies as well, specifically for residential anti-crime patrol. At home and at work; I prefer being one step ahead whenever possible.

Now if we can just get a new president in office who is better than the current one...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

No, I haven't really made any adjustments due to recent events. My prepping plan is to be able to sustain the puppy and I for an extended time here, with what we have on hand. 

What the recent 'riots' and curfews have reinforced is that all those city folks are morons. Well, maybe not morons but they live and understand a city life and existence. They understand their street, block, neighborhood. Stuff comes from stores, people come from homes or apartments. After all the local stores are cleaned out, would they think of raiding apartment by apartment, or think about where the next big store is? If they even get to homes, by that time there is nothing there to take. Would they really think that by hiking 20 miles out of their familiar territory, they would find random houses that actually had supplies?

How many of these rioters even look like they could hike for a day to raid homes? Maybe they will steal vehicles to travel? How will they know what roads to take? Are they really ready to take every dirt road or rural road to find supplies? How many rural home will they hit that have nothing before they say 'screw this, let's find a big store or city.' Yeah, there will be solo scavengers but they will slowly pick each other off. The chances of any of these scavengers being heavily armed is pretty slim. even then, if they run into a dwelling that puts up resistance, will they choose to fight or take off looking for easier prey.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Since we live 15 minutes outside a city of 400,000 we are taking notice. 

I saw the DH put a firearm in a place he never keeps one and got 2 more out of the safe. Very unusual for him and he didn't say a word to me about it. I pretended to not notice.

I have been slacking off since I retired in November, but the past couple of days have picked up the pace a bit.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I saw the DH put a firearm in a place he never keeps one and got 2 more out of the safe. Very unusual for him and he didn't say a word to me about it. I pretended to not notice..


Since you are obviously OK with what he did, you two need to sit down & talk about home defense and get on the "same page."


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

We have homesteaded for 12 years, have quarterly training sessions and are diyers. We have taken stock of our supplies (this I do twice a year) and perimeter fencing on a regular basis. AS you grow in your prepardness you make adjustment as you go. You find more efficent ways to do things. My group is on an alert system and we are at a 2 out of 5 (being the worst). We are aware but not worried, so we continue to prepare as usual. As someone said we have plans in place and back ups for those...we are doing all we can do.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Dear Mase92 You are correct that the situation in our world has changed some much in such a short time. One thing you will find the longer you are a survivalist/prepper is that you never reach the end of you preps. Your plans need to be reviewed and changed as the situation dictates. Your preps need to be rotated and checked to be sure they are working. It is an awful feeling to get out and find that propane tank is defective but you never tried to use it. Or that flashlight you really need has corroded batteries and is now trash. 

One thing we do as a family group is to camp out at all times of the year. You find out quickly how prepared or not prepared you are. One of the things that gives us hope is we see young people getting involved in preparedness today. the prepared have a shot at making it not a guarantee. A shot is better than most will have in the really bad times. GB


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> One of the things that gives us hope is we see young people getting involved in preparedness today. the prepared have a shot at making it not a guarantee. A shot is better than most will have in the really bad times. GB


Amen, I couldn't agree more with that statement!


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Mase92 said:


> Have any of your plans or ways you are prepping changed due to the recent events and what appears to be a powder keg we are sitting on? Any civil unrest drills you can think of?


I'm trying to stay way ahead of the masses when it comes to securing supplies. Just recently I found out that it not only applies to a trip to the grocery store, but online as well. Lately there's been talk circulating of an egg and turkey shortage due to the avian flu outbreak in which chickens and turkeys have been culled en masse to try to control the spread of the flu. Some of the articles mentioned a rise in price for food because of this. Last Thursday I placed an order for a 2.25 lb can of powdered eggs for $25 and the other day I checked the price on their website and the same can is now $44.99. This happened in less than a week.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Wife lives in a "If I believe it can't exist or can't happen then it can't" mentality.

A Daughter and her family live 7,500 miles from us.

A Son and his family live 2,100 miles from us.

I'm responsible to get and bring back a 84 year old mother & a 82 year old mother-in-law.

I am the half way point to meet, stock up and determine if moving on to a BOL is necessary, feasible or possible.

With part of the family scattered and with the present political climate I'm figuring the scattered children will not have enough warning and in-return their BOLs contributions will not arrive. I've increased my hauling capacity and my contribution to the BOLs.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> Wife lives in a "If I believe it can't exist or can't happen then it can't" mentality.
> 
> A Daughter and her family live 7,500 miles from us.
> 
> ...


don't count out your kids making it "back home" .... probably your daughter overseas (??) more than your son .... there could be quite a long run up to the opening shot - US citizens could be evaced - don't count anything out ....


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

WE haven't really changed anything, but I did spend some time inventorying and checking our supplies over the past week. I do expect lots of trouble over the summer, but we are outer ring suburbia and far from any flashpoints. 

I am closely watching this trouble in Ukraine though and I urge all of you to keep your ears open to this as well. Russia and Putin are not playing around. I do believe that Obama slapped those sanctions on the Kremlin leadership's businesses at the behest of the global elite to jerk Putin's chain a bit, but he obviously did not like it nor is he about to back down. This could blow up into mushroom clouds in a worse case scenario, so I urge everyone to review where you are in relation to primary and secondary targets. I always keep KI tablets for us and extra for whatever family or friends may be with us. They are a cheap safety net. On the other hand, if it is a full out exchange with Russia, I might just walk out in the back yard with my wife and hold her as we wait for the blast wave to come. We are just about 4 miles from a primary.


----------



## kemps (Jun 1, 2015)

I have kinda kicked myself into full gear and am more focusing on things I was previously ignoring. I am more working on water, heat/fire and protection as well as medical. I am for sure trying to at least have some of everything covered rather than focusing on one thing. I am also more taking advantage of the free ways to prep (free marts, samples etc) and getting a lot of useful stuff that way. I am also gonna be selling stuff I don't want and using that for preps.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've reloaded most of the preps that we dipped into. I also bought some other things that we needed. I want to do as much of that as possible given what's going on now. Have the derivatives on Greece's recent default gone off? Are we just a short time away from one or more disasters that will usher in martial law? I don't know.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am putting in more food baring plants & chicks for eggs.
But we have enough guns, could use a few more cases of shells, but who couldn't.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*i've mostly been concentrating on foods,ammo,and other things..but with the amount of power outages we've been having lately.(due to rain storms)..i started concentrating more on my camping items.especially seeing a good deal of these items can be used during a outage..yesterday,i finally broke down and bought a 8 cup percolators for camping,seeing how it can be used on our gas stove during a outage.gotta have my morning coffee.. *


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

With the collapse of oil prices Alaska is falling apart so I'm getting ready for a state income tax and sales tax. I know that sounds odd to those whose states already have those. But we've been fortunate to only have the feds. openly stealing our money. The state has been more sneaky. Any major purchases such as the updated floor at the BOL I'm trying to make now. Even the wife is on board and she's the brains of this operation. :kiss:


----------

